# Win & Win INNO CXT 25" vs INNO AXT 25" Recurve Riser



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I have both.
I shot the cxt for 3 years before buying the axt just over a year ago.

Firstly the grips are different, very different. 
In the end i put a cxt grip on the axt but the cxt is deeper in that area so it still feels different in the hand, but once drawn there's littlet to tell.

The axt feels heavy and solid in the hand, i think the cold feeling of the meral helps with this.

Post shot the cxt has that soft dampened feeling we've come to expect from carbon risers whereas the axt has a much sharper feel to it.
I put limb savers on my wiawis limbs to dampen it down a little when i shoot the axt.

There's nothing wrong with either and nor is one "better" than the other.

I can swap between them without any measurable difference in score or comfort now i'm used to them.

I'd buy either again and if they were the same price i'd lean towards the cxt however i can't see it being worth the difference in price so would probably buy another axt is i had to.

Hope that helps.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have no useful information on any of these two risers but you could also throw the Wiawis Nano Max in your selection.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

If you find the Inno CXT crisp, you can expect the AXT to be CRISP to another level. The Inno CXT is a damp riser with low levels of direct shot feedback. It´s light so in some ways you might call it reactive, but the carbon chassis really filter the fine ingredients of shot feedback compared to the AXT. If you like direct, crisp feedback, you should definately choose the AXT. Apart from the different grip, they are very similar in balance and geometry, but they are worlds apart in feel with the AXT giving a sporty direct feel. If you like a noticably more plush, soft and filtered version of the shot with less fine vibrations going into the hand, choose the CXT. You can compare it with the difference in feel between the direct aluminium and the damp carbon in racing road bicycles. 

The Wiawis Nano Max is bulkier in feel and a lot thicker and stiffer compared to the sleek CXT. It moves towards aluminium risers, but it still has that filtered carbon feel to it. I would say that the Nano Max has an advantage in its higher grades of stability especially for higher poundages (and barebow).


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Initially it will be the CXT. I would be surprised if the AXT does not follow shortly thereafter.


----------

